
Show HN: Redsand.io – Find partners for software projects - aragvel
https://redsand.io/
======
cdata
This reminds me of the (indie game dev oriented) I Need A Team:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/INAT/](https://www.reddit.com/r/INAT/)

In the last few months it seems like there have been a number of these
targeted forums that might otherwise have been sub-sections of a larger site
like Reddit. I can't escape the feeling that these could potentially turn into
a sort of honey pot that will land my email address in the hands of a
recruiting business or other advertiser. There is a lot of value to be derived
from collecting an audience of skilled workers in a single discussion venue
with ambiguous privacy rules.

I guess the barrier to leaving a known quantity like Reddit and signing up for
a mom-and-pop forum like this feels a lot higher than it used to. I need to
know more about who is running it, what their goals and roadmap are, and have
some data to help me reason about the trade-offs of moving discussions there.

~~~
aragvel
Hi. Thanks for commenting. I am a senior at Tufts University, studying
computer science. You bring up a great point about privacy but I created the
website out of my love for building products. I hate the LinkedIn recruiter
spam as much as anybody.

------
aragvel
We are college students who got tired of having limited options for side
project partners. So, we built a platform where you can discover and recruit
team members to build software with.

redsand.io is a community of software developers who are open to
collaboration. You can filter users by specific skills and find your ideal
teammate.

~~~
alec_kendall
This is a useful idea. I’m a junior studying CS and I can’t seem to find
anyone in my cs department to collaborate on projects with.

------
jonluca
This is cool! I've always wanted to find something like this that wasn't
purely business students looking for someone to build their "startup idea".
Hope it succeeds and gains traction!

~~~
zshanidze
Thanks for your comment. We are happy that you liked the idea. <3 "Hope it
succeeds and gains traction!" \- We hope it too.

------
arthurcolle
Just a suggestion, but you really might want to use a more relevant or
intuitive name, redsand.io has zero meaning to me and I'm sure that many would
feel similarly.

------
telaia396
I always wonder how these platforms would sustain long term?

I mean, if this service would match existing companies with talents they seek,
the obvious case is that the company might pay the platform for the match.

So this service would instead have to make the users pay for something like
premium?

Or maybe handle the infrastructure for the matched talents for a fee?

------
sideproject
Nice. We do this on sideprojectors too.

[https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com)

Our pitch is “find a co-founder / collaborator” for your project. We have had
a number of matches but as people would know finding a right person to work
with is always a challenge even if a platform exists to connect (still
necessary!) good luck!

------
aabbcc1241
I see most threads are actually looking for project idea instead of technical
partners. Anyway bookmarked this site :)

------
joaonuno
I think [https://findcollabs.com/](https://findcollabs.com/) started along the
same line and then shifted to be hackathon focused. Don't know what motivated
the decision.

~~~
lex0r
Only a speculation from my side, but maybe because in a hackathon you can
already see the skills of the other and their workethics.

~~~
aragvel
I tried to make user profiles as informative as possible (github links,
projects, etc). But I know where you're coming from.

------
econcon
My challenge has to be to find developers who want to work in "grey space"
where things are legal but might not be ethical with good money making
potential.

~~~
thefantasma
I don’t think it’s so much the space but it’s a tough proposition to go into
business with possibly shady characters who are willing to do unethical
things.

For the right $$$, I’d be willing to build anything but I gotta make sure I
get paid.

------
arendtio
How about some kind of newsletter (weekly/monthly)?

Currently, I have no time to spend, but maybe in a few months or if a project
comes along that fits 100% one of my own ideas.

~~~
aragvel
Fantastic idea. This is the feature I'll work on next. Thanks a lot!

------
adontz
I am proud and shocked to find out that co-founder is from my town. Wow!

Registered an account. Good luck!

~~~
aragvel
Thank you for your support adontz! Where are you from (if it's not a secret)?

~~~
adontz
Tbilisi? :-D

~~~
aragvel
Yes! :)

------
NicoJuicy
I like it! Took some inspiration by Indiehackers ( eg. layout whise) i
suppose?

~~~
aragvel
Haha yes a little bit. I love IndieHackers but I think we offer a different
kind of value.

